# Crash's Detailed Journal



## CRASHMAN (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm going to work out a look really buff.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 11, 2004)

Thatll be a first


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 11, 2004)

i'll post my stats as soon as i go buy a measuring tape  and find someone to take some pictures.....i'm not worried cosidering i'm going to win


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 11, 2004)

pretty detailed so far CRASHMAN


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 21, 2004)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> I'm going to work out a look really buff.



on with the show!

Stats:

Weight: 216
Chest: 48"
Arms: 16"
stomach(Bellybutton): 31.5"
Hips: 40"
Under Butt around thighs: 35"
Thighs:27" 
Calves: 15"

Dam i'm symetrical 




Diet:
Unfortunatly i'm amazingly broke so i will be doing this all without supplements of any kind; hence, i needa win the advant supps 

Workout:
day1:chest (abs)
day2:back (calves)
day3:arms (abs)
day4:shoulders & legs (calves)

like i'll do abs  but i'll write it in  

Pictures:
i'll take some....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2004)

? where the hell are ya?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 6, 2004)

right here  just giving you guys a little head start  .....and getting caught up in finals


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 6, 2005)

Day 1, (cutting) Jan 05, 05

Diet:

Breakfast:
Oatmeal (cup) 
Protien shake(50g)

Mid Morning:
Chicken breast (50g)
Brown rice 

Lunch:
Protien shake(50g)

Mid after:
Chicken breast (50g)

Dinner:
i felt like some eggs (4) 

Late night:
Protien shake (50g)


Morning Cardio (empty stomach):
Ab work - every other minute situps, leg lifts, hill climbers, jackknifes, etc..  
Jope rope- every minute in between (feet: back forth, crossing, standard, speed etc...)

20 mins total

Chest workout:

bench - power matrix 300-305
incline bench- power matrix 220-225
flys - only have 40lb dumbells in my garage  (5 sets)

Dude, today i felt like crap; i had no intensity, no drive, very fatigued. Just felt like total crap. I'm weaker than i have ever been moving down some spaces on my lifts really bitter about that. But I'll catch up very quick. Yes, i'm starting my working out today (jan 05, 05) after my 2 mo take off. I'll need to cut alot more after those holidays without traininng; I gained another 5- 10 pounds  . I took some picture but i just look horrible so you guys don't get to see those. And they closed my gym that I am going to because Golds Gym bought us out the assholes, so i'm working out in my garage looking around for a gym because the golds gym won't be built for awhile.  

Wooohooo day one sucked ass..... 

on to day 2..... WOOOOHOOO -3 in my garage YES!!! i can't wait!!!!   
fuck Golds Gym fuck it....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 7, 2005)

Day 2. Jan 06, 05

Diet:

Breakfast:
Protein Shake(50g)

Mid morning:
Chicken breast(50g)
Brown rice...i cheated and had extra  (try it with some soy sauce and Tabasco holy god!  ) 

Lunch: 
Protein shake(50g) (pre-workout)
Protein shake with strawberries and bananas(50g) (post)

Mid After:
Chicken Breast (50g)
(Didn't get any rice cause i cheated earlier  )

Dinner: 
protein shake(50g) ....dam these things suck

Snack:
had some eggs 

Training:

in the morning on empty stomach, i ran a mile.....i hate cardio......

Arms:

Tri's:
One are extensions-5 sets 10
Kickbacks-5 sets 10
Double arm barbell extensions-5 sets 10
Skull Crushers-5 sets 10

Bi's:
Barbell Curls- 5 sets 10
Hammer Curls- 5 sets 10
Concentration Curls- 5 sets 10
Reverse Curls- 5 sets 10

Last night i couldn't fall asleep till about 7(am) so i didn't have much of the good REM sleep i love oh so much. Running this morning was the first in a long long time. I felt the burn to say the least. And while working out arms i was going strong till all of a sudden my energy just dropped off and made me feel like my working out was a chore. Yes, i know it seems like i'm doing alot for arms but for some reason they like the attention because they grow great! 

P.s. I hate Golds Gym because i was really cold tonight.....assholes....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 8, 2005)

...oh look...he's here.....
was'sup, Crash- I can't eat brown rice w/out soy sauce...I actually don't eat the shit. I use either white rice or basmati rice. 
I hate cardio too..that's why I DON'T have a 31.5" waist...
we won't talk about that....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 9, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...oh look...he's here.....
> was'sup, Crash- I can't eat brown rice w/out soy sauce...I actually don't eat the shit. I use either white rice or basmati rice.
> I hate cardio too..that's why I DON'T have a 31.5" waist...
> we won't talk about that....


  ya, i'm here ....lol cardio is getting easier...i helped some lady today whos dog's collar wouldn't come off and the dog being choked by it...she was screaming for help when i ran up. I felt like a hero.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 9, 2005)

Day 3, (little late on this one. 

Breakfast:
Protein shake (50g)

MM:
had a steak 
and some brown rice

lunch:
Protein shake(50g pre/wo)
protien shake(50g post/wo)

MA:
Chicken....blah!!!!!!

Dinner:
I wanted eggs again 

snack:
had an EAS premade protein shake 

Training:
shoulders:
lateral raises 3 sets 10
front raises 3 sets 10
rear raises 3 sets 10
mil presses 3 sets 8,5,3

Workout was easy and quick felt really good today and liked it  
garage was only 0 degrees (F) today lucky me.....ps i hate golds gym


----------

